# A friend needs your prayer......



## 7401R (Mar 3, 2006)

A friend of mine and her husband(Jody Driggers) from Truetlen county were involved in a motorcycle accident today in Daytona and Jody was killed. Alicia was hurt and will require surgery, but it was not life threatening. Please pray for her and their 2 grown children to be able to deal with this.
Thanks


Georgia man becomes this year's first Bike Week fatality
STAFF REPORT
03/03/2006

DAYTONA BEACH -- A Georgia man became this year's first Bike Week fatality today when his motorcycle was struck from behind at a traffic light at the intersection of International Speedway Boulevard and LPGA Boulevard, police said.

Jody Driggers, 39, of Tarrytown, Georgia and his wife, Alicia, also 39, were stopped at the traffic light on their 2001 Harley Davidson when the accident occurred. The bike was struck by 2004 Mercury SUV driven by Gene W. Miller, 74, of Willmer, Minnesota, police said. Investigators said Miller's vehicle did not slow down before striking the motorcycle.

Jody Driggers was killed in the noon accident and his wife suffered head and body injuries. Both were taken to Halifax Medical Center. Alicia Driggers is listed in serious but stable condition, police said. Neither one was wearing a helmet.

Miller was not injured.

No charges have been filed pending an investigation of the accident.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 3, 2006)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 3, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Georgiaastro (Mar 3, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 3, 2006)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent.


----------



## carabrook (Mar 3, 2006)

the worst of nightmares, our prayers/thoughts are with them


----------



## ilikembig (Mar 4, 2006)

Prayers are being sent


----------



## Snake Shot (Jun 4, 2008)

Our prayers go out to the family.


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Jun 4, 2008)

My Prayers Are Sent Out.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2008)

May God bless and comfort the family and bless Alicia with quick healing of the body and the heart.


----------



## deanos74 (Jun 5, 2008)

prayers sent to them and there families


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 5, 2008)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread is 2 years old, but my prayers still go out them.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 5, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------

